

Opera: Still competing, still growing (Interview with CEO) - Pistos2
http://www.npr.org/blogs/alltechconsidered/2009/08/opera_ceo_interview.html

======
zandorg
I recently needed 256MB more memory, having only 512MB. I could put a new
memory stick in my laptop (this is a problem because either it's 2 256MB
cards, or it might short out, as it did when I tried to upgrade the RAM months
ago).

My solution?

Well, Firefox was using 350MB to display 10 tabs. I upgraded Opera to 9.64,
put those links in 10 tabs, and it uses only 150MB.

So I've saved 200MB without upgrading my RAM!

~~~
Pistos2
Yes, Firefox memory usage grows without limit over time; but to be fair, so
does Opera's. Opera's growth is just less. (These comments tempered with
"YMMV".)

------
ergbvreg
Today 3% market share - tomorrow the WORLD !!!

Posted from Opera, been using it since version 3

~~~
aichcon
Why do you use Opera? I just can't see the benefit.

~~~
Pistos2
It is a cohesive piece of work; they care about appearances (compare default
look of Firefox and Opera -- world of difference); it has nearly all of what I
need out of a browser (only thing missing is Firebug); it allows MDI (child
windows); little usability nice-ities that they introduced first (mouse
gestures; active use of keyboard to browse, if you want; fit to width; page
zooming (not just font size); integrated password manager; ...)

Firefox has always looked and felt like a patchwork of open source
contributions and an uncohesive soup of extensions. I love open source. I
write open source. I want open source to succeed. But Firefox is not there yet
for me, and if the past few years are any indication, it'll be years more
until it might be. It's still just second best.

